# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  MRI-compatible robotic surgery, Automation and Interventional Medicine (AIM) Lab, Worcester, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Automation and Interventional Medicine (AIM) Lab

Press-release "Using a Robot to Significantly Improve the Treatment of Brain Cancer Is the Aim of a $3 Million NIH Award"
Led by WPI, a Multi-Institution Team Is Developing a System that Combines an MRI-Guided Robot with Ablation by High-Intensity Ultrasound to Accurately Destroy Tumors without Damaging Surrounding Tissue

August 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Guiding Surgical Robots with MRI Images

Uploaded on Dec 22, 2010




> Greg Fischer, assistant professor of mechanical engineering, is developing robotic systems that will allow surgeons to operate with the guidance of real-time MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) images. Robots under development will precisely place electrodes for deep-brain stimulation and the insert radioactive pellets to treat prostate cancer. The interior of an MRI scanner, which uses strong magnets and radio waves, is a difficult environment for robots, which cannot be made of metal or use electronic components.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside an MRI, a Non-Metallic Robot Performs Prostate Surgery"

by Eliza Strickland
July 8, 2015

----------

